# Crate Training an Adult Dog



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

It seems that I have inherited my daughter’s toy poodle. He was wreaking havoc on her apartment because he was left by himself too often. Anyway, all of my dogs sleep in a crate at night, but Mr. Darcy, my daughter’s poodle, has never slept in a crate. I just feel better, and sleep better, knowing that the dogs are secure at night.

So, my question is… how should I go about crate training a dog that has never been crated? He doesn’t respond well, and we haven’t gotten much sleep. Should I treat him as I would a puppy and just let him cry it out? Will he eventually adapt to sleeping in the crate, or is there something else I need to try? I’ve never tried to crate train an adult dog before.


----------



## Limom (Sep 27, 2008)

Out of necessity we have to take our 8 year old Maltese with us on a long road trip this summer. We decided to see if he would take to a crate so we can leave him in hotels once in a while. We bought one just large enough for him stretch out in and make a few turns. He is about 9 lbs so the crate is not big.
I put his bed inside and threw in some treats. He went inside immediately. We let him go in and out as he desired for several days and then one night we latched the door shut. No problem! We do that every night now and when we go out for short periods of time, just to let him get used to it. Otherwise, he still has freedom in the house and we have wee wee pads down in the bathroom.
We went on a trial week-end recently and took Scooby and the crate. Everything seemed ok when we returned to the hotel room after a couple of hours. I do wish I had a webcam or recorder to know exactly what he did while we were gone.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Make the crate a positive place. Don't lock him in yet if he's still afraid of it. Try feeding him in it for a while and just leave the door open. They usually come around eventually.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Get the DVD Crate Games .... it will help


----------



## JohnMaryll (10 mo ago)

LizziesMom said:


> It seems that I have inherited my daughter’s toy poodle. He was wreaking havoc on her apartment because he was left by himself too often. Anyway, all of my dogs sleep in a crate at night, but Mr. Darcy, my daughter’s poodle, has never slept in a crate. I just feel better, and sleep better, knowing that the dogs are secure at night.
> 
> So, my question is… how should I go about crate training a dog that has never been crated? He doesn’t respond well, and we haven’t gotten much sleep. Should I treat him as I would a puppy and just let him cry it out? Will he eventually adapt to sleeping in the crate, or is there something else I need to try? I’ve never tried to crate train an adult dog before.


Such a blessing you got for taking care of him, i would behave with him like as a puppy, it's a new home, new environment, new rules...so he can be scared in the beginning, but in the end everything willl turn out great


----------

